# Contacting my breeder



## Vizsla13 (Feb 27, 2013)

Hi everyone, 

We are due to pick our pup up on 2 April and due to the breeder being quite a few hrs away we agreed that we'd probably not come for a visit before the day we collect her. I email the breeder weekly and although she does get back to me within a few days she hasn't sent us many pictures. I emailed her on Wednesday and have yet to hear back from her. I always feel like I'm pestering her when I email and dont always get answers to my questions. Me, my husband and the kids are so excited and would live more pics especially since we won't see her until we get her. We don't even know which one will be ours yet. 

Am I being impatient or should I maybe get on the phone instead of emailing? I don't even have her address (I've asked for this in my last email).


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

Vizsla13 said:


> I emailed her on Wednesday and have yet to hear back from her.


It's Thursday.

No offense meant, but raising a litter of puppies is a lot of work. Not knowing how many there are, and what the people do outside of raising litters of Pups, and how internet savvy they are - it's hard for us to really chime in with any authority.

Some people are really good at spending lots of time taking pictures, uploading them to a software program that converts to a manageable size, then e-mailing them out. I am up and down on the time I have available to do that kind of thing. It is surprising how much time it can really take to answer every inquiry about a litter of Pups.

I would say if you have hesitations about the breeding or breeder, then listen to your gut and do the due diligence. Make a preliminary drive quite a few hours and see them first in person. It's a day out of your life for a dog that should be with you for their lifetime. You can take movies and as many pictures as you like.

If it's just that the breeder is not johnny on the internet/upload spot, cut them a break. They're probably focusing on the really important thing and that's taking the best care of your new addition.

Ken


----------



## Vizsla13 (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks no offense taken at all you've basically said what I wanted to hear and what i really thought, its hard when you see other people posting lots of pics they've received from their breeder and I'm just so impatient and obviously have too much time on my hands . 

Oh and it's Friday here


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Which breeder? If it's friday, are you in OZ? If so, I may know them and might have some further information to calm you..........  

It's hard isn't it......knowing that your new little bundle of Russet Gold is there and you only have a pic or maybe two............... totally unfair isn't it    Don't worry, I pester my breeder for pics when in your shoes.   Who wouldn't!!!


----------



## Vizsla13 (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks Ozkar I'll pm you the breeder name. I understand totally that she'll be busy she has two litters! I'm just desperate to see my little girl


----------



## Vizsla13 (Feb 27, 2013)

I've PM'd you Ozkar hope it worked can't see it in my sent messages!


----------



## lyra (Nov 2, 2012)

*Re: Re: Contacting my breeder*



Vizsla13 said:


> I understand totally that she'll be busy she has two litters!


That concerned me a little. Why breed two bitches at the same time when it is such hard work?

Personally, I would have visited. It's not so much about seeing the pup (as cute as they are) but sussing out the breeder and the setup. A good breeder would want to meet you in advance too for the same reason. 

We drove a round trip of 8 hours to meet our breeder.


----------



## Vizsla13 (Feb 27, 2013)

Hi Lyra,

Only the breeder could answer your first question!

We have met her and a lot of her dogs at a local show. 

The two bitches do not live with her from what I understand but she must own them to be able to breed from them. So technically someone else is doing all the hard work!


----------



## lyra (Nov 2, 2012)

That just sounds odd. Are you sure you understand the setup correctly?


----------



## Vizsla13 (Feb 27, 2013)

That's what she told us, one dog lives with her mum and the other family friends. She said they'd be going to live with her once they were 5-6 wks old! They were born at hers and then went back to their homes to nurse pups in familiar surroundings. Can only tell you what we were told when we met her!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

V13, no PM sorry??? It's OK to say the Breeder in here, most are from the US or the UK. Only one or two of us from oz and none are judgemental or have grudges for or against one or the other breeder. 

If it is Either Agnes (Hubertus) or John and Bridget Clow/Louise then fear not. they are two of the best in the country. As is Cinnamon, Braebrook and the one from QLD and the one from SA. Also Bokezu in Tassie. There are not many V breeders in Oz and most of the stock originates from Hubertus stock initially with lots of imports from Canada and Hungary to mix it all up. Little to no line breeding from what I have seen. 

Now...next question....is pup going to put it's nose to work????? And...where are the pic or pics you have which you haven't shared yet???? C'mon....stop holding out on us.....cough up the puppy pics!!!


----------



## Vizsla13 (Feb 27, 2013)

Hi Ozkar, breeder is Vicki Marsden from Erdos Kennels. 

These are the pics I have so far

We are going to call her Indie


----------



## bayouvizsla (Mar 13, 2013)

Having just gone through this myself (last week!), thought I'd offer my two cents.

My highly-reputable breeder lived 8 hours away so we never met - did speak on the phone several times though. I sent the deposit off in November and didn't hear the dam was pregnant until the week before she had her 10 pups in January.

My breeder is older, more experienced and less Internet savvy. Although he had a Facebook page that he'd update every few weeks with new pictures, I couldn't get enough. But then I realized I'd rather he be working with and caring for my dog than responding to emails from 10 nervous, new Vizsla owners.

For answers to random questions, I turned here (I became best friends with the search tab). The week the pup went home, the breeder sent a list of things we'd need - the most important to me was getting the correct food. I didn't get my breeder's address until two days before I picked him up. This was not new to my breeder, so unlike me he wasn't nervous...very casual and relaxed about the whole thing.

I also didn't know which one was going to be my pup until I got to the breeder. They had only temperament tested and picked them out for the owners (based on survey answers we provided) that week.

If I were you, I would keep a list of specific questions you can't get answers to elsewhere, and not email them one at a time (or ask for pictures). Then call one evening and spend a few minutes on the phone getting answers and maybe mention that you'd love a couple more pictures, if possible, to show the kids.

Good luck and congrats!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Vizsla13 said:


> Hi Ozkar, breeder is Vicki Marsden from Erdos Kennels.
> 
> These are the pics I have so far
> 
> We are going to call her Indie


Hey that's one more than I got from Ozkar's breeder, so don't feel left out......  I have never heard a bad word about Vicki. Her pups do well in conformation. Who are pup's mum and dad?


----------



## Vizsla13 (Feb 27, 2013)

Bayouvizsla thanks so much for your post has made me feel loads better thank you 

Ozkar thanks so much for your post too good to hear you know of her. Pups sure is Graebrook Without Remorse and dam is a working bitch called Lara not sure of her pedigree name!

I decided to text Vicki this morning just to say I hoped everything was going well with pups (no questions) and she replied saying she'd been very busy and would send more pics by email tomo .

I have lots of questions more on the training side of things as I don't want to get things wrong and I'm keen not to do purely treat reward training, which makes it difficult to find a good trainer as they all seem to be about positive reinforcement and treat treat treat! There is one in SA but he's quite far away from where I live but has a great reputation so may be worth the trip or money for him to come to me.

Will post pics when I get them


----------



## stryker (Dec 9, 2012)

If the breeder encoureges you to come for a visit thats should ease your nerves right there. I had my breeder pick out my pup and we were best friensd from the first ime I held him. The breeder can tell pretty well which pup will be a good fit for you. Dont sweat it its going to be the begining of a very long friendship. Best of Luck


----------

